# A box of happiness found at my doorstep :)



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got home from class today excited about the weekend to come. No school, weather higher than 10 degrees, Patriots winning the superbowl, Eli Manning breaking his neck etc etc. There was a lot on my mind and I was excited to get the weekend started. I get home and I find a box on my doorstep, at first I assume it's for my grandma because she gets shipments of medication from UPS weekly, but I see my name on it and immediately know what it is!

I've never had one before but I heard good things from Bamadoc. This very well may be a box full of happiness!









The pictures turned out wayyyyy too warm. But you get the idea 

What should I expect from these babies? I can't find any in-depth reviews besides humiblog.com They smell great!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats.

Who needs reviews when you got one in your hand? Go kill one of those things.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

it's just so cold i can never enjoy one.
i may go to the bowling alley or something and light it up.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Advil said:


> What should I expect from these babies? I can't find any in-depth reviews besides humiblog.com They smell great!


Which vitola are they? I am sure there are some reviews of these on a couple of sites.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Advil said:


> *This very well may be a box full of happiness!*
> 
> What should I expect from these babies?


You answered your own question. ^^ 
You have a alot of Punchy goodness ahead of you bro. Enjoy em!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pickup, those look mighty tasty!:tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

You call that happiness? This is happiness in a box ...

_Btw, nice wrappers on them cigars _


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> _Btw, nice wrappers on them cigars _


 They sure look purty


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> Which vitola are they? I am sure there are some reviews of these on a couple of sites.


It's the Punch Punch. I accidently deleted the picture off my server that said that 

I'm very excited to try one!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

:ss http://www.cigars-review.org/Punch-Punch-Punch.htm


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome, a great cigar!!

:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> :ss http://www.cigars-review.org/Punch-Punch-Punch.htm


-and-
http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=5887&showprod=yes&catpkID=339


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Punch Punch are one of my favorites. What a delicious stick. :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Trishield and Pnoon, thanks for those links. I'm going to try and smoke one tonight if possible. I'll post a review in the habanos review forum if I get to it tonight. (promised the GF a movie-date, damn it!) 

Question though, would you say this cigar has that "twangyness" I've been hearing about. I'm an ISOM noob, I've only had party shorts (little to no twangyness) diplomaticos #2 (twangy/barnyard flavor) and a monte 4 and didnt notice much in that either. the Diplomaticos seemed to have the most. and i really liked it so I'm hoping that these will follow through with my wishes.

my next box is going to be 2 year old RASS from an old friend


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> :ss http://www.cigars-review.org/Punch-Punch-Punch.htm





pnoon said:


> -and-
> http://www.top25cigar.com/reviewdatabase/product.asp?pkID=5887&showprod=yes&catpkID=339


a few more punch punch love ...

Punch from 2007

Care for a 1998? Another 1998 reviewed when they were 2 years old

Lucky guy

How about a specimen from 2001?

Photo review

Short but direct to the point review

Reviewed by a brother across the pond

Another one from someone up north

With a little bit of history

Top 5?

Comparing it to a RyJ Corona

Are they good?

This gorilla seems to agree

However this primate disagrees

They are good


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Adbul.. great looking cigars you got there.. Enjoy them.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice pics! Punch Punch is a great cigar, you should wait until the Giants upset the Pats to smoke one so your day isn't a total bust :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice pics! Punch Punch is a great cigar, you should wait until the Giants upset the Pats to smoke one so your day isn't a total bust :tu


:tpd: Plus I hear these are really good with about 20 years age on them.

:chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice pics! Punch Punch is a great cigar, you should wait until the Giants upset the Pats to smoke one so your day isn't a total bust :tu


Oooh we'll see about that. You're now on my hitlist for post-bowl bombing after we win.

Bottom of the box says ENE07 (January 2007). So thats a year since they were rolled... would that mean they technically have a year of age on them? Or is that cheating?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Advil said:


> Oooh we'll see about that. You're now on my hitlist for post-bowl bombing after we win.
> 
> Bottom of the box says ENE07 (January 2007). So thats a year since they were rolled... would that mean they technically have a year of age on them? Or is that cheating?


No, not cheating, they have a solid year on them now.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang, they look good!! Nice gets:tu:tu


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Advil said:


> It's the Punch Punch. I accidently deleted the picture off my server that said that
> 
> I'm very excited to try one!


You should be excited. These are a great cigar, tons of flavour. I think you'll love them.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Enjoy Abdul.....I know you will. lite a bad boy up now then stick em back for a few onths and see what happens! THEN you will be surprised.........then stick em back again for a few year.............etc, etc, etc..:tu:tu:tu

Congrats buddy:ss:ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice. Enjoy them!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!!

I would gladly trade you one of my ACID Ltd. Def Sea for one of those!!!:r


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

man those cc's look delicious wow... :dr


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

burninator said:


> :tpd: Plus I hear these are really good with about 20 years age on them.
> 
> :chk


Indeed they are. I have a box from 1994 that is outstanding.

That's a beautiful looking box, by the way. Wonderful wrappers.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Indeed they are. I have a box from 1994 that is outstanding.


:r

Of course you do, Mike. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

chibnkr said:


> Indeed they are. I have a box from 1994 that is outstanding.
> 
> That's a beautiful looking box, by the way. Wonderful wrappers.


send me one so i can rub the oils on my sticks then i'll send it back :r


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are some juicy sticks! Hope the Giants beating down on the Pats doesn't sour them for ya!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice! What will make them even sweeter is when you light one up to celebrate the Pats' 19-0 season and their Superbowl smashing of the Giants.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice pics! Those look great.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Eli Manning breaking his neck? Surely you jest. Pats win either way.

As for them smokes....:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pics (I guess gerbils are allowed once again)! Looks :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmm they look delicious. I can't wait to try one. :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Those are some juicy sticks! Hope the Giants beating down on the Pats doesn't sour them for ya!


I don't see why it would. By then, he should have himself a well aged box of Punch-Punch. :chk


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

burninator said:


> I don't see why it would. By then, he should have himself a well aged box of Punch-Punch. :chk


:r:r:r:r You mean in 2020?:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Advil said:


> Oooh we'll see about that. You're now on my hitlist for post-bowl bombing after we win.


So, did you take my advice? :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice looking cigars there.

Good choice. You have some good smoking ahead of you there.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

yazzie said:


> :r:r:r:r You mean in 2020?:tu


Damn Must hit a time Warp! It is 2020 already.

Nice smokes enjoy them.

T


----------

